# Comets Draft Party at Drexler's BBQ



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I just spoke with the Comets ticket office and there will be a draft party, Saturday, starting around 10:30 a.m., at Drexler's BBQ in Houston (2300 Pierce). They are trying to get some of the new players to come out, but many of them are still overseas. You know there will be great 'que, if nothing else.

The Comets haven't had this high of a first round draft pick in years, so let's see what they end up doing with it. Please let Wecker be available and Van not go with Tameka Johnson....

Hopefully, Coach Kar will be there and we need to make sure she remembers how to eat ribs properly. :banana:


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I'll be there.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> I just spoke with the Comets ticket office and there will be a draft party, Saturday, starting around 10:30 a.m., at Drexler's BBQ in Houston (2300 Pierce). They are trying to get some of the new players to come out, but many of them are still overseas. You know there will be great 'que, if nothing else.
> 
> The Comets haven't had this high of a first round draft pick in years, so let's see what they end up doing with it. Please let Wecker be available and Van not go with Tameka Johnson....
> 
> Hopefully, Coach Kar will be there and we need to make sure she remembers how to eat ribs properly. :banana:



Oooh! Sounds like fun. Hopefully, they'll have an open practice like the Rox did.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

That was the other question I had for them, but got so excited about the draft party (we will hopefully get to see the additional rounds that are on NBA TV), that I forgot to ask if they would have an open practice.

Didn't they have one last year for the new arena? Or was that something else? I am just glad to see that they are trying to do something for the season ticket holders this year. There is a poll on the .com regarding what kind of give-aways anybody would like to see. I like the idea of a rally towel, but voted for the desk calendar. Hasn't the bobble-head thing been done to death?

I will probably wear my Thompson Olymipics jersey with USA #11 on it. But then, I really don't want to get any 'que on it, either...Comets Red, for sure. :clap: :clap:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Yeah. The Comets did have an Open Practice last year, but I didn't go. I went to the Rox Open Practice and I was bored out of my mind. I'll probably wear my Swoopes throw-back jersey with Van Chancellor's autograph on it.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I'm wearing my Thompson jersey


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Ladies, just do me a favor and save a rib for me... :banana:


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Ladies, just do me a favor and save a rib for me... :banana:



:biggrin:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> :biggrin:


I hope you don't think I am kidding around about those ribs, ya'll!!

Who do you think the Comets brain trust will go with. Van is on WNBA.com answering some questions, rather tritely, about the draft. There is obviously no Taurasi, so we will have to see.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Boy the Comets sure picked the wrong year to not make play-offs. 

Diana on our team.... :banana:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

http://www.wnba.com/draft2005/coach_chancellor.html


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

The Diana is very exciting to watch and I recommend catching any game you can see her play in, on TV or live.

But, your remark begs the question...what would happen to her talent if she had ended up in the land of the revolving door for guards, otherwise known as Cometsland?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> The Diana is very exciting to watch and I recommend catching any game you can see her play in, on TV or live.
> 
> But, your remark begs the question...what would happen to her talent if she had ended up in the land of the revolving door for guards, otherwise known as Cometsland?



I cringe just thinking about it. I would love to have DT on our team, but I don't know... DT+VC= :no:

I wonder how Kim Perrot managed so well.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I want Sancho Lyttle or Tan white. :banana:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> I cringe just thinking about it. I would love to have DT on our team, but I don't know... DT+VC= :no:
> 
> I wonder how Kim Perrot managed so well.


Kim had Cooper to take care of her. Of course, Kim had Cooper to pass the ball to, as well.

When I think back, I still can't believe that Jen Rizzo had to sit on the bench as a Comet. What a waste of talent. In fact, I would take her today as our point guard, but she is all but retired from the WNBA between coaching at Hartford and expecting a baby this year.

I'll take Tan White over Tameka Johnson, that's for sure and Sancho would be a delight to watch, banging the boards with Snow.

Do you think many UH basketball fans would come to the Comets' games if Sancho was on the team?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Kim had Cooper to take care of her. Of course, Kim had Cooper to pass the ball to, as well.
> 
> When I think back, I still can't believe that Jen Rizzo had to sit on the bench as a Comet. What a waste of talent. In fact, I would take her today as our point guard, but she is all but retired from the WNBA between coaching at Hartford and expecting a baby this year.
> 
> ...



I hope so. The Comets home games are 10x louder than the Rockets.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Wow...if I paid that much money for a ticket I would have to be yellin' the entire time.

There is nothing like when the Comets play the Sparks...last year at that first match up, when the Comets made their come back after being down the entire game...the place was ROCKIN' 1998 STYLE!!! It's like the crowd willed them to win that game and I was in tears when they won it...it was huge for that team last year, even early in the season.

Now we have the Tar-nado...what an appropriate place for her to play...in Houston. We also have the Kar-nado to bring some life into the coaching staff. :banana: 

GO COMETS!!!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Sorry about the edit 4_ever_bball. I have no idea what happend.


Anywho,
Kar-nado? Hehe, I like that. :biggrin: I can't wait until the season starts. I had to work when we played that L.A. game. Gosh I was mad. (My mom and dad went though) I saw like the 1st 5 minutes of the game before the Breaking News of Ronald Regan's passing came on.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I cant wait until the Wnba season starts.


Goo comets


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Ladies, just do me a favor and save a rib for me... :banana:


:rofl:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Ghiman said:


> :rofl:


Ghiman, they unfortunately did not have any ribs after all...just some really good chicken and sausage with potato salad and beans. The food there is very good and it is not far from downtown, so I should be able to scoot over there for lunch some time.

Cynthia Cooper was there, so she pontificated about the draft picks. But, the hit of the show was Tari Phillips. I hope she knows how happy we are to have her in Houston this year.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Sounds like you guys had fun. Did you take any pictures? Please share


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Nice avatar Ghiman.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Nice avatar Ghiman.


Thanks....just my way of showing a little appreciation to Shaq for leaving the Lakers and finally getting into shape, when he could of done it here in LA and become a team player and not ask for more money. But i'm not bitter...really


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Ghiman said:


> Thanks....just my way of showing a little appreciation to Shaq for leaving the Lakers and finally getting into shape, when he could of done it here in LA and become a team player and not ask for more money. But i'm not bitter...really


LOL.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Sorry, G-man, I didn't take any pictures and didn't notice anyone else taking any either...not even Comets Staff.

It was fun and not as crowded as the last draft party I went to, which was in 2001. Drexler's is a great place.


----------

